# Hamster tubing in fish tanks safe?



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

In a few pet stores Ive seen they have submersed those small mammal hamster tunnels in the aquariums and I thought it looked like a really nifty ideas for bettas! But is that safe for them? I would imagine if it didn't have sharp edges but are those safe to submerge in water?Wouldn't it leak chemicals? Or is it an ok thing to do?:-?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The ones here are advertised as aquarium safe as well as hamster safe. I've seen other people do it too.  I would wait for more people to weigh in on this issue before trying it, though - what brand are you looking at?


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> The ones here are advertised as aquarium safe as well as hamster safe. I've seen other people do it too.  I would wait for more people to weigh in on this issue before trying it, though - what brand are you looking at?


I havent looked into it yet, I just saw the pet store had their Black Ghost Knife had all these little tubes for him. (they have ones on here??)Figured the fish might enjoy exploring as long as it wasn't too complex o.- I was wondering if it was safe to use in aquarium so the fact they have aquarium safe ones is very intriguing!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Considering the fact that most small animals are chewers, the plastic used is safe. I have had hamster tunnels in my divided tank for months, since August really. Nothing harming my fish  I used the Living World ones.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats such a cool idea!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Here's some in Nixon's old tank


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Living world are the ones around here, too. If I ever do a non-natural tank, I may consider it. I may even get some and just cover them in java moss and sand...


----------

